
   Facebook Now Growing by Over 600,000 Users a Day - And New Engagement Stats   - nickb
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2008/12/16/facebook-now-growing-by-over-600000-users-a-day-and-new-engagement-stats/
======
brk
Am I the only one who sees this as a bad thing?

I'll concede that I haven't put a whole lot of thought into it, but no sites
come to mind that have ever been successful at creating a "community" that had
value and interest to all ends of the user spectrum. It seems that targeted
sites have always been more successful that something intended to appeal to
pretty much anyone (ref: Prodigy, AOL, GeoCities, MySpace (getting eclipsed by
FB and starting to fragment into certain niches)).

Sites that serve a point purpose for a wide user base (Twitter) seem to have a
shot at success, but I think FB is sinking under the weight of its users.

